# Girl's Jerseys



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Can you fit in them? Not me. My shoulders are way too big. So are my lats. What do you wear?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I can fit in them but the pockets are too small for me. I wear men's jerseys for the pockets.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Mostly women's jerseys.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Almost always women's jerseys and I have broad shoulders. My problem is my chest is sometimes a bit too confined but then I like looking like a real woman so I deal with it. Women's jersey have a very large variety of fits. I just try different brands and cuts.

Men's jerseys are too long and catch on the saddle. Very dangerous for mtbiking.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

*I need suggestions*

Most women's jerseys are too short for my long torso. 
I'm considering trying men's and wanted feedback from anyone who does so.
Sogno? Anyone else?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lets_ride said:


> Most women's jerseys are too short for my long torso.
> I'm considering trying men's and wanted feedback from anyone who does so.
> Sogno? Anyone else?


My latest jersey is a Bergamo. It's worth a try-on to see if it fits if you have a store in your area that carries it.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bergamo too*

I love my Bergamo jersey. The material and fit is fantastic. It runs a little smaller than normal but it's very flattering to my pot belly.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Lets_ride, many Castelli jerseys tend to run long.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm looking at guy jerseys just because they have better ones. Super Grover, Bert and Ernie, The Wild things. I wonder if I'm a 12 womens what that converts to in mens??


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Women's jerseys fit me fine except for sometimes they are too short. My favorite mountain jersey is the Fox race fit (women's). Probably my favorite road bike jersey is a Small men's Descente jersey. It's long enough, decent pockets, and fits well. 

There are a few cool Specialized jerseys I've seen recently, but LBS' only carry M or bigger. boo.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

venus said:


> Can you fit in them? Not me. My shoulders are way too big. So are my lats. What do you wear?


Venus, In my thread, 3 weeks ago you ripped the majority of women on this forum. YOU made fun of their physiques, their training regimen, and their clothes. Are you now asking this same forum for advice on what to wear? 

Maybe you should stick to your own advice and just wear men's jerseys? 

If this thread is simply about what women generally wear...thats an easy one. Im betting that most women wear women's clothes. just a hunch.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

venus said:


> Can you fit in them? Not me. My shoulders are way too big. So are my lats. What do you wear?


I cannot fit in a girls Jersey either...and I bet my shoulders are bigger than yours...lol. Buy mens gear...you lift, so obviously your not going to be able wear tiny road bike chick stuff.


----------

